
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
Meet Sportal: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.getsportalapp.sportal<p>What does it do?
It helps you find players in your locality for playing any sport you want.<p>Why have I developed it?
Because I myself faced the problem. Many times when I wanted play my favourite sport I found nobody to play with. Then I conducted a survey and find out that many people face this issue. So, I decided to develop a solution!<p>Who is it for?
For everyone who love playing sports.<p>How is it different from other such apps?
It is easy to use and core-feature driven. It can take you from thinking about playing a sport to scoring a nice goal or hitting an amazing six in a few minutes.
======
herbst
How do you plan to compete against meetup? How do you plan to attract a
critical mass of users?

~~~
hammadnasir
Meetup is focused on a lot of things but Sportal is feature specific and focus
only on it's main feature (searching players) and as far as the second part of
the question is concerned, I would like to have some suggestions from you.

Thanks!

------
smt88
Why does it need to be a mobile app? Why isn't it a website?

~~~
hammadnasir
because websites don't look that great on mobile devices and people can't
carry laptops or desktops in their hands while going towards the venue.

~~~
smt88
"don't look that great" is pretty subjective. What do users say? I'm too lazy
to link to them, but you can easily find mountains of evidence that users hate
downloading native apps. The cost of acquiring native mobile users is much,
much higher than mobile web.

Creating a social network is really, really hard. Doing it on a mobile device
is even harder, especially when there are already versions of this on social
networks full of users (like Facebook). I use Facebook to organize pick-up
sports games, and it works great.

You have huge obstacles here, and trying to get people to go to an app store
and download an app doesn't have to be one of them.

